# Need help



## Friddell (Nov 28, 2020)

Need an electrician in toledo to answer a few questions ? Amd troubleshoot problems in my breaker box please


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

This site is for pro electricians only, we aren't really geared for DIY advice. If you are in the IUOE, you'll probably be a friend of a friend to a IBEW member. Hit them up for advice.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

